# Diamond Food



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone gone back to using Diamond dog food since the recall?


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I feed Diamond quite a bit. I have never really worried about the recall stuff but I'm out in CA and as far as I know all the problems have been from the east coast plant and there have been no problems out here.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

I've fed the diamond natural extreme athlete all through the recall & continue to do so with no problems at all.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not feeding it right now, but I fed it before, during and after the recall. The extreme athlete. I'd feed it again, just found something else that I really like for now, and my local feed store carries it, so no more having to put in special orders.

IMO after the recall Diamond was probably one of the safest foods to feed, with all the bad press they got, and the financial hit they took, chances are their quality control got ultra strict for awhile.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm feeding Taste of the Wild which is Diamond, never had any problems. Never got a recalled bag. My dogs love the Buffalo and look and work great on it. Before i went to TOTW i was feeding Chicken Soup, Which is also great with my dogs. Kadi is right, they have never been cleaner then they will be now with so many eyes upon them.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been feeding TOTW since before the recall. I've never had any problems and my dogs have done well on this food. The plus is that I can support a local feed store while using it too.


----------

